
Unacast Social Distancing Scoreboard - dvduval
https://www.unacast.com/covid19/social-distancing-scoreboard
======
dvduval
The site does not seem to load too well right now, but using using cell phone
location data, it might allow us to identify problem areas ahead of an
outbreak, especially when we know there are local transmission already taking
place.

